

The A-10 is a plane built around a gun, also stuff about python and big data - frederickf
http://blog.developer.bazaarvoice.com/2013/10/03/bv-io-peter-wang-architecting-for-data/

======
frederickf
The A-10 section starts at about 15:50.

There's also a very interesting section on SAGE the US military super computer
from the 50s.

